
Developer takes down Ruby library after he finds out ICE was using it - binarynate
https://www.zdnet.com/article/developer-takes-down-ruby-library-after-he-finds-out-ice-was-using-it/
======
lonelappde
> ICE not directly impacted by the takedown, but developer wanted to prove a
> point.

So, everyone except ICE suffers from this protest?

------
caspervonb
> I have a moral and ethical obligation to prevent my source from being used
> for evil.

Okay, but where do we stop?

~~~
lonelappde
Whenever the next fad takes over.

